# Pipe Dreams



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I smoke cobs at least 80% of the time and am perfectly happy doing so. However, lately I've been finding myself looking at "real" pipes online, finding one that I'd love to have, and then *not* pulling the trigger. The list of pipes that I wish I owned is lengthy enough that many have been long since forgotten. I really appreciate the artistry element of pipes and could easily see myself with a wonderful collection someday but for some reason just don't make it to the point of buying them very often. Some people like to watch TV, I like to admire tobacco pipes...

I'm guessing that I'm not the only one here that does a lot more looking at beautiful pipes than actually buying them. So here's my idea -

When you come across a beauty that you wish you owned and are not going to buy copy and paste it's picture here for us all to drool over. It doesn't have to be anything crazy fancy, just a pipe that you would gladly add to your collection if money, space, dirty looks from the wife, etc. weren't getting in your way. Let's make this thread a place to share and discuss the pipes that catch our eye when browsing through the wonderful world of briar.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I'll kick the thread off with a few that I have bookmarked.

Michael Parks
Sandblasted Bent Apple


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Walt Cannoy
I don't know what this shape would be called. Author maybe? Tomato?


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Speaking of the author shape ... I don't know why, but I feel that it's my duty to own a Sav 320. 
Lots of them out there to choose from but I particularly like this smooth Punto Oro Gold.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Ryan Alden
Black Blast Cherrywood


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

No good can come of this.....which is why I've subscribed immediately... that Ryan Alden...mmmm

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

We're gonna have to put warning labels on this thread! @Hickorynut that Ryan Alden definitely caught my eye as well, @NightFish I think that the Walt Cannoy would be considered a Squashed Tomato, it appears that we have similar likes on what make a beautiful pipe!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Now this will prove interesting. Great ideas and drool worthy pics 


Sent from the backroom, looking for a scraper to help Hick get off Garys’ shoe


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Ryan Alden and Walt Cannoy are gorgeous.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@NightFish those pipes are spectacular. They're almost too beautiful to smoke.

I came across this unsmoked Dunhill root briar 7 day set on Pinterest. It might be worth taking out a mortgage for if it ever comes up for auction again.:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Here's a few from Benni Jorgensen that I like,


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Not a finished pipe but I keep going back to mancrates and almost buy the pipe carving kit.
It's in my head!!!


Edit: Ok...I did it.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

huffer33 said:


>


Wow, that's impressive! Bulldog/Rhodesian fever strikes again.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Here's a few from Benni Jorgensen that I like


Wow! Those are awesome. Impressive.

And @huffer33, holy smokes. That is one mean Castello. Great find. Is it for sale somewhere?


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

This thread is off to a great start. Maybe we can use it to generate ideas for the 2018 Puff Pipe Of The Year. I'd be more than happy to start saving my pennies now to make one of these beauties land in my mailbox around Christmas time.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

NightFish said:


> Wow! Those are awesome. Impressive.
> 
> And @huffer33, holy smokes. That is one mean Castello. Great find. Is it for sale somewhere?


Yeah on ebay - it has been there for at least a month. I almost rethought it again for my birthday, but the 20% coupon would have been the time to pull the trigger and I can't help thinking now at $350 that would have been the only way to go (for me).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pipe-CASTE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> Yeah on ebay - it has been there for at least a month. I almost rethought it again for my birthday, but the 20% coupon would have been the time to pull the trigger and I can't help thinking now at $350 that would have been the only way to go (for me).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pipe-CASTE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


That's like Rhodesian,super Dublin,craggy out of this world goodness!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Not a finished pipe but I keep going back to mancrates and almost buy the pipe carving kit.
> It's in my head!!!
> 
> Edit: Ok...I did it.


Very cool - deserves a new thread!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

huffer33 said:


> Very cool - deserves a new thread!


I'll do my best to document it and put up a thread like...was it @ebnash that had the kit?
Anyways, I'll do my best.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Piper said:


> @NightFish those pipes are spectacular. They're almost too beautiful to smoke.
> 
> I came across this unsmoked Dunhill root briar 7 day set on Pinterest. It might be worth taking out a mortgage for if it ever comes up for auction again.:wink2:


That's a nice 7-day set! I would love to have that but don't think I could afford it. It's fun to dream though.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

NightFish said:


> Walt Cannoy
> I don't know what this shape would be called. Author maybe? Tomato?


I think this looks a bit more like the diplomat than the author, but both are so close. I think they like squashed tomatoes, Rhodesian and others make great smokers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Piper said:


> @NightFish those pipes are spectacular. They're almost too beautiful to smoke.
> 
> I came across this unsmoked Dunhill root briar 7 day set on Pinterest. It might be worth taking out a mortgage for if it ever comes up for auction again.:wink2:


I saw a Barling set up the other day. I've seen that Dunhill pictures well. I can't figure out why people collect the former, unless they had some special silversmith addition.

I've seen a few Charatan sets as well but I would love to get one of each of the the classic English shapes. But I really like my Rinaldo bent Dublin so much I can't write off any nationality, I just like the classic shapes and I like flame grain.

Of course I have been nothing short of impressed with my few sandblasted pipes. They dissipate heat like air cooled engines.

It gets to be like an insatiable itch that i wouldn't be able to scratch if i started thinking about other designs from other countries.

I would like a nice Dunhill Rhodesian dress. But I won't be seeking one out.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> I'll do my best to document it and put up a thread like...was it @ebnash that had the kit?
> Anyways, I'll do my best.


Yeah, that was me. Was a fun process.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

ebnash said:


> Yeah, that was me. Was a fun process.


I doubt mine will turn out so nice but, I'm pumoed to try.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

It was a total fluke that it turned out that nice. I was not very pleased with the overall look of the pipe when I bent and mounted the stem. Thinking about going back to rework the stem


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

This one has been in my cart for several weeks now. I love the shape but the blast is a little too smooth for my taste.

Also - I'd be embarrassed to admit the number of times I've been back to ebay to look at @huffer33's Castello Sea Rock Rhodesian. That thing is calling me.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

This bent apple from G. Penzo also lives in my cart ... tempting me every day.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

The psychology of acquisition is a complicated one. With pipes, as with some other "nice things," like new clothes, I tend to baby them after I bring them home. For example, if I get a new pipe that's special to me, I may smoke it once, then use almost every other pipe before coming back to it. I want to keep the newbie in pristine condition, at least for awhile. Pipes with smooth finishes seem to get babied more than pipes with rusticated finishes, stout ones more than delicate ones, and expensive ones more than cheaper ones. Eventually, the new pipe is no longer new and enters my regular rotation.

If I don't really like a new pipe, or don't think it's special, I'll use it a lot right away. This has been the case with my recently acquired county bulldog and cumberland panel. The novelty of those new, but ordinary, pipes wears off for me pretty quickly. The good thing is they get a lot of use because I don't worry about keeping them pristine.

The sweet spot for me are unsmoked or well-maintained estate pipes. Even they can sometimes be expensive but, generally, they're an excellent value and some are superior to contemporary iterations of the same pipe. When online sites, like neatpipes.com, have sales, you can often pick up a great pipe at a great price.

Like @Champagne InHand, I have steered back towards pipes with classic English shapes and medium bowls. I appreciate the extraordinary work of contemporary carvers from all across the globe but know they would end up being babied rather than smoked.

Based on what I see on smokingpipes.com and elsewhere, we are experiencing a renaissance of pipe-making craft and creativity. What I like about this Pipe Dreams thread is that I get exposed to other pipers' tastes and preferences and have my overly-conservative horizons expanded. And it doesn't cost a cent!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Piper said:


> The psychology of acquisition is a complicated one. With pipes, as with some other "nice things," like new clothes, I tend to baby them after I bring them home. For example, if I get a new pipe that's special to me, I may smoke it once, then use almost every other pipe before coming back to it. I want to keep the newbie in pristine condition, at least for awhile. Pipes with smooth finishes seem to get babied more than pipes with rusticated finishes, stout ones more than delicate ones, and expensive ones more than cheaper ones. Eventually, the new pipe is no longer new and enters my regular rotation.
> 
> If I don't really like a new pipe, or don't think it's special, I'll use it a lot right away. This has been the case with my recently acquired county bulldog and cumberland panel. The novelty of those new, but ordinary, pipes wears off for me pretty quickly. The good thing is they get a lot of use because I don't worry about keeping them pristine.
> 
> ...


Very well said - I go through those same phases and have overall similar behaviors. Cigars are a whole 'nother ball of wax. When I buy a really nice cigar it is usually a single, and I'm doing so to get to try it. But then when it is here I am thinking, well, if I smoke it I won't "have" one anymore. There has to be a balance at the point that I light it up where I am satisfied with having "had" it long enough and am more interested in having the experience of actually "having" it. It is gratifying that pipes don't "go away" like cigars, but like you the ones I favor most are left alone to stay "clean". E.g. I've only smoked that Dunhill Tanshell the one time. I'm sure I'll get looser and put it through its paces over time though.


----------



## Garlisk (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a couple pipes on my long term wish list. 
The first is a true Gourd Calabash, probably a Baki.









The second is a Morta...I really dig this shape, carved by Davorin Denovic.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Interesting thoughts especially considering new acquisitions. I tend to smoke mine heavily for at least 2 weeks. 

As for the Dunny Tanshell that was delivered early Monday, I’ve smoked it at least twice per day since it came. 

I think I need to see if it’s going to be a keeper for the regular rotation or something relegated to just sitting in the carousel or sent off to another to see if they can figure out the pipes sweet spot. 

One persons paperweight is another’s treasure. It all depends on how you smoke. For instance, I love Dunhill and Charatan Pipes a lot but I smoke my one Rinaldo, a bent Dublin with a nice fantail gets smoked daily. It’s got such beautiful flame grain that it would be considered a DR if it was a Dunhill. 

Still every pipe seems to be special. Love my Rhodesian pipes too. I’m starting to warm up to the Bulldog. I have a bent one in my cart, but I’m still a bit hesitant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CptnBlack (Jan 3, 2014)

I like the Dragon Pipe!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

CptnBlack said:


> I like the Dragon Pipe!


Cool! Very Game of Thrones!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I need a meer and really wish I bought this one when I had the chance.
Love the sea green stem, silver work, and smooth plump stummel.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

This one is a serious contender but can't bring myself to do it for almost $300.


----------



## Rezz (May 23, 2017)

Holy crap, @NightFish - those are gorgeous! What brand are those?

Most recently, the one that's caught my eye is this one - a Stanwell Authentic. It's a shame they're all out of stock at pipes and cigars. But - since I'm a pipe virgin, at least I don't know what I'm missing!

Also, as a pipe noob, this thread is great - it allows me to see more than just the run-of-the-mill pipes I usually encounter when randomly surfing around. Thanks y'all!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Rezz said:


> Holy crap, @NightFish - those are gorgeous! What brand are those?
> 
> Most recently, the one that's caught my eye is this one - a Stanwell Authentic. It's a shame they're all out of stock at pipes and cigars. But - since I'm a pipe virgin, at least I don't know what I'm missing!
> 
> Also, as a pipe noob, this thread is great - it allows me to see more than just the run-of-the-mill pipes I usually encounter when randomly surfing around. Thanks y'all!


Stanwell makes some great smoking pipes!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

NightFish said:


> I need a meer and really wish I bought this one when I had the chance.
> Love the sea green stem, silver work, and smooth plump stummel.


Damn, that's sweet! You need to go kick yourself for passing on that beauty! 
The Paneled Dublin is nice, but something about this one just makes me drool a bit,,


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

This Becker caught my eye,


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Following this thread is interesting. You begin to get an idea of peoples' tastes and preferences—and it is all a matter of taste since pipes of different shapes, sizes and materials can all smoke well. 

@Rez, if you haven't already done so, you might want to look at estate pipes. It can allow you to punch way above your weight because pipes of very good quality are heavily marked down once they're used. Reputable sites, like smoking pipes and neatpipes.com, sometimes have sales that bring premium prices into the affordable range.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Rezz said:


> Holy crap - those are gorgeous! What brand are those?!


IMP Meerschaum
IMP Meerschaum Pipes the Best Meerschaum Pipe in the Market


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

NightFish said:


> IMP Meerschaum
> IMP Meerschaum Pipes the Best Meerschaum Pipe in the Market


Timely - I've been starting to consider one of these.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

It's not a pipe but ..... I really want one of these too. A nice tray that I can put on my lap to rub out flakes and load bowls on. The fact that it has a little spout for dumping the extra tobacco back into the jar takes it over the top. 
I have a friend that owns a burl shop and does chainsaw carvings, makes clocks, outdoor furniture, etc. I'll be asking him to make one for me soon.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The actual pipe dream.. Getting back 25% of what I spent , when I decide to sell everything..lol

sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


----------



## Rezz (May 23, 2017)

Piper said:


> Following this thread is interesting. You begin to get an idea of peoples' tastes and preferences-and it is all a matter of taste since pipes of different shapes, sizes and materials can all smoke well.
> 
> @Rez, if you haven't already done so, you might want to look at estate pipes. It can allow you to punch way above your weight because pipes of very good quality are heavily marked down once they're used. Reputable sites, like smoking pipes and neatpipes.com, sometimes have sales that bring premium prices into the affordable range.


Thanks! I'll have to keep an eye out.

@NightFish - I've looked at the MM cob pipes, but I think IMP Meerschaum is in a league of their own... Those are works of art on their page.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> IMP Meerschaum
> IMP Meerschaum Pipes the Best Meerschaum Pipe in the Market


Some people love collecting meerschaums and enjoy coloring them over the years. I only have one meer and doubt I'll get another. What I like about it though is that you can swab out the bowl with a damp paper towel and, like an army mount, break it down to run a pipe cleaner through it while it's still warm. Comes in handy when you want to smoke multiple bowls and are too lazy to clean your briars.:wink2:


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> The actual pipe dream.. Getting back 25% of what I spent , when I decide to sell everything..lol


No way, @UBC03. No fair getting me started on this whole obsession and then quitting on me. Don't even think about it.:serious:


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Rezz said:


> Thanks! I'll have to keep an eye out.
> 
> @NightFish - I've looked at the MM cob pipes, but I think IMP Meerschaum is in a league of their own... Those are works of art on their page.


That's the point.
After building a very modest collection of a few cheaper pipes to get me started and realizing that I'll most likely smoke a pipe for many many many years my philosophy has evolved to the idea that pipes are companions for life that I will be spending a lot of time with so it will be worth it to save up for a work of art that I really like and will be able to appreciate over and over and over again for decades to come.

Actually putting that philosophy into action is another matter ... I smoke cheap corn cobs all the time and am certainly not knocking that. I also have a few Savinelli pipes that were well under $100 and are fantastic smokers that I'm very glad I own. Expensive pipe are not necessary but at the same time a quality handmade artisan pipe is a luxury that is both fun to dream about and within reach for a guy that puts his mind to it.

Speaking of works of art, check out this guys pipes Kostas Gourvelos - Smoking Pipes and these Available ? OomPaul


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I think Kostas Gourvelos was the "Golden Ratio" gentleman @Sid.Stavros was talking about in this thread.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> I'll kick the thread off with a few that I have bookmarked.
> 
> Michael Parks
> Sandblasted Bent Apple


I had a look at Michael Parks website. Unbelievably beautiful custom-made pipes! Truly a pipe dream. And I love the idea of supporting American artisan pipe makers.

In the realm of reality, there are a few Radice pipes on neatpipes.com that look somewhat like a number of pipes from Michael Parks and are on sale 40% off until tonight. These pipes are not bespoke but they're wonderful smokers and certainly desirable. The one @huffer33 referenced is a similar shape to your dream pipe. In fact, it's what gave me the idea.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Radice offers a lot of bang for the buck, especially since they found a ebonite supplier that meets their standards on both price and quality.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Two more for the want list.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Kent Rassmussen Smooth Pick Axe


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Nothing Fancy but I like the look of it!

MM Elf Cobbit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, if I'm going to dream, why not go big. Can't imagine I'll ever own a Dunhill, but this would be my choice. I believe it's a 129?


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I understand completely. I am also a cob smoker, but I do have a few Petersons, Savinellis, a Nording, 1 Comoy, a Calabash, a few block meerschaums, a couple of MM Hardwood series, and of course, the inevitable Falcon with a few extra bowls. I even have a Narghile that I smoke occasionally. I smoke them on occasion, for sentimental reasons, or just when I am in the mood.

Right now I am trying very hard to talk myself out of acquiring a Kirsten.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I hadn't heard of Kirsten pipes. Those things are crazy. Kirsten Pipe Company

Here's some good video footage from the Chicago Pipe Show for those that feel like doing a little pipe dreaming. Eye candy overdose...


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Gigmaster said:


> Right now I am trying very hard to talk myself out of acquiring a Kirsten.


My old place was a BLOCK from their shop. Friendly staff, but at the time I was just a cigar smoker. Shop always smelled AMAZING!!!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

These dream Doctor pipes by Roman Kovalev are incredibly expensive but incredibly creative and beautiful. Frankly, I'd be afraid to smoke them. But here are some pics to ogle.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I first saw Doctor pipes by Roman Kovalev on a recent 



.

They are incredibly expensive but incredibly creative and beautiful. Frankly, I'd be afraid to smoke them. But here are some pics to ogle.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Very interesting, but as you stated I would not smoke one as it’s a bizarre work of art. I need something that usable and that won’t shatter me, at least for maybe a day, if I mishandled it, dropped it or scorched it. 

I’m still mad at myself for scorching the crap out of my Charatan’s make Rhodesian. 

I haven’t had the chance to send it in for reconditioning and every attempt I try to make things better has resulted in making it worse. It will need a complete restrain and clear coat. 

Yep if I spent the bones on one of those it would just be a curio Queen. I’ve got a number of watches that I never wear outside the house, for fear of destroying them somehow. I’ve sold off most of them. 

IMHO pipes should be as functional as possible and while this would be cherished, I know my clumsiness would prevent me from smoking it. 

Great post though. Truly a beautiful collection of pipes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

A bit out of my price range Lol! I do like the bottom one and if someone wanted to buy it for me I’d definitely smoke it!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> A bit out of my price range Lol! I do like the bottom one and if someone wanted to buy it for me I'd definitely smoke it!


Haha. Those pipes are definitely in your sweet spot Nathan. Although, as David says, they're more a bizarre work of art than a tool for enjoying tobacco.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Beautiful pipes.

I’m no expert, but in researching various custom makers what comes up (for me) is that there are certain characteristics that make for a good smoking pipe. Beyond that it’s a matter of collectibility. Pipes as works of art and as vintage pieces. Thankfully, one doesn’t have to pay the kinds of money that art pieces go for, to get a good smoking custom pipe from an artisan maker. I stopped buying factory pipes, I have plenty. I figure the money I save on those will go into a custom.
The plan is to discipline myself to avoid the temptation of PAD for 6 months- 1 year. After that I’ll contact artisan pipe carvers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful pipes. I'll spare you my speech on the beauty of imperfection vs the beauty of the ideal lol


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

We haven't been paying much attention to this thread recently but a post on another thread about Fincato, a famous cigar and pipe store in Rome, inspired me. Here's a decent set of Charatan pipes in case anyone happens to be in Rome and wants to add to his collection. It's a bargain at 35,000 Euros.:grin2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave @Champagne InHand. This one from Fincato is right up your alley.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

I could kick myself for not grabbing this Walt Connoy when the opportunity presented itself. I may have to commission something similar in the very near future.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm also diggin' on this one as well. Never even considered a Meerschaum figure pipe until David @ChampagneInHand went full PAD and posted his addiction over the past few months.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Jankjr said:


> I'm also diggin' on this one as well. Never even considered a Meerschaum figure pipe until David @ChampagneInHand went full PAD and posted his addiction over the past few months.


I like that one a lot, KD. Classy, yet ominous.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Jankjr said:


> I could kick myself for not grabbing this Walt Connoy when the opportunity presented itself. I may have to commission something similar in the very near future.


Beautiful. Grain and color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Beautiful pipe! 

However, I'm not sure I could drop $700 for it... which is weird because I have no problem dropping that coin on a new surfboard or even more on a nice paddleboard.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

You could get an epic Meerschaum for less than half the price. I paid $189 for that monster Caribbean pirate. 

I too buy watches, wines that are here today, gone tomorrow and don’t bat an eye at the price. 

Of course I have far to many pipes. I find myself cleaning before a smoke lately. I need to put a few away for a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Jankjr, I think of expensive pipes as affordable luxury.:wink2: Of course, I do look for the cheapest place to acquire a pipe I fancy. Once you start admiring pipes, however, there's no end to what you could spend if you didn't apply the brakes. I notice I tend to buy in bunches then ease off for awhile and break in the new purchases. I also have a few regrets I lose money on when I decide to sell.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Would never actually buy this. Even if I decided I could afford it, my wife would kill me! But what a cool pipe!

Oguz Simsek - Briar Wood Figural Smoking Pipe JESSICA RABBIT


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

cory1984 said:


> Would never actually buy this. Even if I decided I could afford it, my wife would kill me! But what a cool pipe!
> 
> Oguz Simsek - Briar Wood Figural Smoking Pipe JESSICA RABBIT
> 
> View attachment 244112


I'm curious what the bottom looks like and how deep the bowl is. But that's a cool pipe. It's finely crafted but kinda kitschy. I like it.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'm curious what the bottom looks like and how deep the bowl is. But that's a cool pipe. It's finely crafted but kinda kitschy. I like it.


Kitschy is a great description of this pipe. 
No pic of the bottom, but here are the specs of the pipe:

Overall Length: 150 mm / 5.90"
Bowl Height: 85 mm /3.34"
Bowl Width: 65 mm / 2.55"
Chamber inside, diameter: 20 mm / 0.80"
Chamber inside, depth: 26 mm / 1.02"


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

cory1984 said:


> Would never actually buy this. Even if I decided I could afford it, my wife would kill me! But what a cool pipe!
> 
> Oguz Simsek - Briar Wood Figural Smoking Pipe JESSICA RABBIT
> 
> View attachment 244112


It may be kitschy but at least it's briar!:wink2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I was never really a fan of the dublin shape, preferring billiards or apples instead. Recently, however, I've really been digging the large plateau pipes made from a choice piece of briar that flares from the heel to the rim creating a giant free-form dublin. The prize ones have flame grain all around and are pretty hefty. Almost every pipe maker makes a version of this pipe but the Italians are especially prolific. They seem less common in England but the amazing set of Charatan freeform dublins in post 67 above are second to none. 

The first four pictures below are of two superlative Castello Greatline Fiammatas from Fincato in Rome. They weigh a whopping 124gm and 152gm respectively. By comparison, my one example of this genre (last 2 pix ), a 1982 Castello Greatline Collection, despite being plenty big, only weighs 81gm. Surprisingly, it's a good clencher, although I protect the stem with friction tape if I'm going to clench.:smile2:

Looking at Greg Pease's collection and the pictures on the Fincato website, it's clear that filming agains a dark background is quite striking.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Piper said:


> I was never really a fan of the dublin shape, preferring billiards or apples instead. Recently, however, I've really been digging the large plateau pipes made from a choice piece of briar that flares from the heel to the rim creating a giant free-form dublin. The prize ones have flame grain all around and are pretty hefty. Almost every pipe maker makes a version of this pipe but the Italians are especially prolific. They seem less common in England but the amazing set of Charatan freeform dublins in post 67 above are second to none.
> 
> The first four pictures below are of two superlative Castello Greatline Fiammatas from Fincato in Rome. They weigh a whopping 124gm and 152gm respectively. By comparison, my one example of this genre (last 2 pix ), a 1982 Castello Greatline Collection, despite being plenty big, only weighs 81gm. Surprisingly, it's a good clencher, although I protect the stem with friction tape if I'm going to clench.:smile2:
> 
> Looking at Greg Pease's collection and the pictures on the Fincato website, it's clear that filming agains a dark background is quite striking.


Those are some beautiful pipes. I like the shape, but with your Castello in the bottom pics, it's always been the color that stands out. I love the contrast and the brightness of it. But definitely, that shape lends well to the grain pattern as well. 
The pipe in the top pics is stunning. The dark and light contrast, and the fact that the contrast matches on top, so cool.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd love to be stung by this octet of Wolfgang Becker wasps. They were posted on smokingpipes.com for about thirty seconds. I have no idea how much they cost but I'd guess north of $20K!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Piper said:


> I'd love to be stung by this octet of Wolfgang Becker wasps. They were posted on smokingpipes.com for about thirty seconds. I have no idea how much they cost but I'd guess north of $20K!


Egads! 20 grand?!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Not so much a dream pipe, but I've had my eye on the Savinelli 904's. They call them "bent Dublins" but they kind of have a Zulu vibe. I love the shape. The Alligator catches my eye the most.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Egads! 20 grand?!


No idea really. Just multiplied by eight what new Wolfgang Becker wasps of this quality cost (if you can find them), not to mention the premium for a one-of-a-kind set, leather carrying case and instant boost in the pipe collector rankings!:smile2:

Love the alligator zulu-as long as it doesn't bite.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piper said:


> I'd love to be stung by this octet of Wolfgang Becker wasps. They were posted on smokingpipes.com for about thirty seconds. I have no idea how much they cost but I'd guess north of $20K!


Can you imagine when you doze off on the patio and it falls outta your hand?

I was pissed when I did that with a 50$ meer. Couldn't imagine a 2000$ pipe..

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> Can you imagine when you doze off on the patio and it falls outta your hand?
> 
> I was pissed when I did that with a 50$ meer. Couldn't imagine a 2000$ pipe..
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I dropped my brand new Peterson Christmas 2019 pipe on concrete the first day i got it, lucky just a light scratch on the Copper band :vs_OMG:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> JohnBrody15 said:
> 
> 
> > Egads! 20 grand?!
> ...


I recently saw one of his Wasps sold for $3500


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

I just bought three reject briar kits for 11$ a pipe...


Nothing beats fresh briar. Why do all these high end pipe makers charge so much for pipes with such wimpy bowls? If I'm gonna pay 1,000$ for a pipe I want a damn big bowl that will burn for a good hour.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

You spend all day making pipes into perfection and figure how much you need to sell them for to cover the cost of tools, electricity, a building, your mortgage, your food, etc...

These are not pipes that are being made 90% by automation.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

BudgetMinded said:


> I just bought three reject briar kits for 11$ a pipe...
> 
> Nothing beats fresh briar. Why do all these high end pipe makers charge so much for pipes with such wimpy bowls? If I'm gonna pay 1,000$ for a pipe I want a damn big bowl that will burn for a good hour.


My smallest bowl (about 3/4 x 1") will easily smoke for an hour +, with my large Dublin's and chimney's I've gotten close to 4 hrs several times. Pipes are functional art IMO.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

That's an easy one just not going to pay $3000.00










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Not so much a dream pipe, but I've had my eye on the Savinelli 904's. They call them "bent Dublins" but they kind of have a Zulu vibe. I love the shape. The Alligator catches my eye the most.


I have had a few Zulus but I find that as they eventually hang down, even if clenching, it's easy to spill ash out of the bowl.

I sold my sweet Dunhill County Zulu just because it wasn't very practical. I had a really stiff chinned Danish pipe, but a quick drop snapped the tension off the stem. It looked nice but smoked lousy.

I still have so many pipes that I just don't use often, if at all.

I do love those Meers, but I'll probably send in some of the briars that don't see much use.

Now I have that Ashton Sovereign Dublin that I forced myself to continue to smoke. I should say that it is now one of my favorites. That pipe gets used daily along with my Charatan for Wilke GP and my Northern Briars bent bulldog.

Of I send them into SP, I can't see buying much more tobacco but perhaps a Radice. Ah, the love of piping. I smoke a bowl or 3 in Winter unless it's really cold. We will have 2 days coming where smoking will be difficult.

I did get my Rhodesian fixed but fear reburning the top so I look at it fondly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Right Ebnash...I get it...shops costs money to run. I like esoteric works of art. I just don't think high end pipes are really better smokers. If you want to own the artist, get the pipe. I have to chuckle when I think about these artists. They have tools to make pipes efficiently, yet we subsidize their inefficiencies because we want that perfect aesthetic. 


Art is whatever we pay and what we desire. I guess I'm more happy with my cheapo briar kit pipes because I get something made to my hand, nobody can make me a pipe to fit my hand better than my own hands can do 


I think my dream pipe is to find a river thames, in tact clay pipe...clean her up, go smoking around town and be the cheap old codger that I really I am.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

BudgetMinded said:


> Right Ebnash...I get it...shops costs money to run. I like esoteric works of art. I just don't think high end pipes are really better smokers. If you want to own the artist, get the pipe. I have to chuckle when I think about these artists. They have tools to make pipes efficiently, yet we subsidize their inefficiencies because we want that perfect aesthetic.
> 
> Art is whatever we pay and what we desire. I guess I'm more happy with my cheapo briar kit pipes because I get something made to my hand, nobody can make me a pipe to fit my hand better than my own hands can do
> 
> I think my dream pipe is to find a river thames, in tact clay pipe...clean her up, go smoking around town and be the cheap old codger that I really I am.


Not to get political, but this is a perfect example of the genius of the free market. There is no way central planning could satisfy so many of our preferences.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piper said:


> Not to get political, but this is a perfect example of the genius of the free market. There is no way central planning could satisfy so many of our preferences.


Every time I see " not to get political" I cringe.. Lol

But you're right. I make a widget, I price the widget, if I don't sell the widget, ... I lose my shirt.. easy peasy

How can you put a price on a piece of art? It's all subjective. I see people paying millions for something I wouldn't line a birdcage with. You can't beat a velvet Elvis.

AT LEAST IT'S NOT A BANANA NAILED TO THE WALL.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Pretty sure this doesn't smoke any better than a good beater pipe. In fact, it may not be smoked at all. This Castello flame, currently for sale at SP, may not be to everyone's taste but there will certainly be someone who just has to have it. (There's another one available just in case this one sells before you get a chance to grab it.:wink2


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Piper said:


> Pretty sure this doesn't smoke any better than a good beater pipe. In fact, it may not be smoked at all. This Castello flame, currently for sale at SP, may not be to everyone's taste but there will certainly be someone who just has to have it. (There's another one available just in case this one sells before you get a chance to grab it.:wink2


I like it! Very cool looking. Or hot looking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> That's an easy one just not going to pay $3000.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlie, to quote yourself, "If you want it, just go buy it" :grin2:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

BudgetMinded said:


> Right Ebnash...I get it...shops costs money to run. I like esoteric works of art. I just don't think high end pipes are really better smokers. If you want to own the artist, get the pipe. I have to chuckle when I think about these artists. They have tools to make pipes efficiently, yet we subsidize their inefficiencies because we want that perfect aesthetic.
> 
> Art is whatever we pay and what we desire. I guess I'm more happy with my cheapo briar kit pipes because I get something made to my hand, nobody can make me a pipe to fit my hand better than my own hands can do
> 
> I think my dream pipe is to find a river thames, in tact clay pipe...clean her up, go smoking around town and be the cheap old codger that I really I am.


Absolutely! Highend and custom pipes are no guarantee of a great smoker. Although my absolute best smoking pipe is a semi-custom (Puff Pipe of the Year group buy), it is certainly the least expensive of the higher end pipes I own. People might cringe at what I'm about to say, but I think a truly great smoking pipe is somewhat luck of the draw. (no Pun intended :grin2 There is something to be said for engineering and precision, but it's still not a promise of an excellent smoker.

I was frustrated when I 1st started piping because I wasn't getting the performance I wanted when I spent more money on pipes. Now, I kind of like the challenge of cracking the code of all my pipes. It also helped that I've had a lot of excellent guidance here on Puff. I had no friends or family who got me into the love of piping.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

back to your regular programming...

It was mid last year that I decided I wanted to find a birth year Dunhill for my collection. I didn't have any particular pipe in mind, so I just searched and came across this in google images. A 1975 Unsmoked Dunhill Shell Briar Author that sold on eBay just 6 months before I started searching. I've never seen another one like it, but I would love to own it.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

ebnash said:


> back to your regular programming...
> 
> It was mid last year that I decided I wanted to find a birth year Dunhill for my collection. I didn't have any particular pipe in mind, so I just searched and came across this in google images. A 1975 Unsmoked Dunhill Shell Briar Author that sold on eBay just 6 months before I started searching. I've never seen another one like it, but I would love to own it.


Here is a 1975 but its a Oom Paul and condition is only Fair-Good

https://www.cupojoes.com/dunhill-shell-4s-1975-estate-pipe-591/


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

@Piper has been on the lookout for me and sending me links to pipes. Yesterday, he found another one that I'm pretty set on buying. I want to speak with the vendor because I have a couple questions, so I am planning on calling them early tomorrow morning before pulling the trigger.

Appreciate the tip, Colin.

Between you and David, I'll be sure to spend all my money :wink2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

ebnash said:


> back to your regular programming...
> 
> It was mid last year that I decided I wanted to find a birth year Dunhill for my collection. I didn't have any particular pipe in mind, so I just searched and came across this in google images. A 1975 Unsmoked Dunhill Shell Briar Author that sold on eBay just 6 months before I started searching. I've never seen another one like it, but I would love to own it.


I can see why you were attracted to that pipe Erik. It's very beautiful and unique. I've never seen this shape Dunhill in a ring grain or shell. In fact, I don't think I've seen a Dunhill in this shape period. It may be the camera angle, but it looks almost like a hawkbill to me.

One thing to check on with sellers of a 1975 Dunhill is whether the stem is original. As you know, it has to be vulcanite, and vulcanite is soft. All my vulcanite stems, especially from that era-an era when most smokers didn't "collect" pipes they merely smoked them-show teeth marks. Mine are pretty beaten up and stained. I baby my vulcanite stems more now, so I know it's possible to keep them in good shape. But if the stem of the pipe you intend to buy looks pristine, it could be an acrylic replacement. That's not necessarily bad but should reduce the price of the pipe. I notice SP lists whether the stem is a replacement and price the pipe accordingly but, as you know, every vendor is not as honest or knowledgeable as the folks at SP. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Charlie, to quote yourself, "If you want it, just go buy it" :grin2:


Lol I might go $300 over budget but not $2700. This one was actually $3100...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Olecharlie said:


> Lol I might go $300 over budget but not $2700. This one was actually $3100...


Yea, that's the difference between a dirty look and lookin for your own apartment..

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> Yea, that's the difference between a dirty look and lookin for your own apartment..
> 
> Sent from. .. the nut house... bwahaha


Or looking for missing body parts...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dunhill Fans, here's the latest Dashboard Pipe! This is no joke but I couldn't have this lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Good luck. Bid it up. But if it smokes bad you can always re-sell it to somebody else with the same birthday


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> Dunhill Fans, here's the latest Dashboard Pipe! This is no joke but I couldn't have this lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to look that up. You literally attach it to the dashboard of your car so you can smoke while driving. And it's over a thousand bucks. It's almost genius but crazy at the same time.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I had to look that up. You literally attach it to the dashboard of your car so you can smoke while driving. And it's over a thousand bucks. It's almost genius but crazy at the same time.


I believe it originally came out in the 80's, and now reintroduced. For me personally there is a lot to be said for the pipe you choose for the evening, day, bowl or whatever and part of the experience is the pipe itself, the look, feel, balance and more which adds to the entire smoking event. But someone must be buying them and they must enjoy it for sure!

It's hard for me to picture a "Distinguished Gentleman" going down the highway with this in his mouth lol... But hey how can I judge something so strange that I know nothing about. It may be a great experience!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> I believe it originally came out in the 80's, and now reintroduced. For me personally there is a lot to be said for the pipe you choose for the evening, day, bowl or whatever and part of the experience is the pipe itself, the look, feel, balance and more which adds to the entire smoking event. But someone must be buying them and they must enjoy it for sure!
> 
> It's hard for me to picture a "Distinguished Gentleman" going down the highway with this in his mouth lol... But hey how can I judge something so strange that I know nothing about. It may be a great experience!


I smoke and drive all the time, and I'm gonna guess that it's probably pretty good from a functional perspective. And it makes sense that it's a block rather than a carved pipe. But the best part is that it's high end and they went through the trouble of sandblasting the block. For all of us pipers who smoke briar blocks attached to our dashboards who require a little elegance.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I always thought while I was driving down the road with a pipe in my mouth. What would happen if the air bag went off. That pipe is now part of the back of your skull. The rubber hose pretty much does away with the possibility of a pipe smoking fatality. 

So that's the ONE positive of this. But I think I'd rather go out smoking a real pipe than be seen drivin down the road puffin on this thing.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I always thought while I was driving down the road with a pipe in my mouth. What would happen if the air bag went off. That pipe is now part of the back of your skull. The rubber hose pretty much does away with the possibility of a pipe smoking fatality.
> 
> So that's the ONE positive of this. But I think I'd rather go out smoking a real pipe than be seen drivin down the road puffin on this thing.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


I never thought about that.....things have changed now lol. I'm trying to remember, do I clench when I drive or hold it in my hand?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I never thought about that.....things have changed now lol. I'm trying to remember, do I clench when I drive or hold it in my hand?


I would think that the air bag would have to hit square on, mine is almost always to the side so probably only some broken teeth >


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I would think that the air bag would have to hit square on, mine is almost always to the side so probably only some broken teeth >


Have you met me? My luck, I'm skewered like a freakin kabob.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> I always thought while I was driving down the road with a pipe in my mouth. What would happen if the air bag went off. That pipe is now part of the back of your skull. The rubber hose pretty much does away with the possibility of a pipe smoking fatality.
> 
> So that's the ONE positive of this. But I think I'd rather go out smoking a real pipe than be seen drivin down the road puffin on this thing.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Clearly you need a chauffeur Dino!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Piper said:


> Clearly you need a chauffeur Dino!


Exactly in the back of an older model lowered type of ZZ Tops ride, with the top down and that big old Cob burning!!


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

Wanted something from my usual Rhodesian and straight Billards and came across this amazing Alexey Kharlamov Iguana. Can't find it anywhere for sale. An absolutely beautiful statement piece.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

That is an amazing pipe. It would give me the willies every time I smoked it.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

You definitely don't choke up on that stem too far....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's beautiful. But with my ham hands, I don't think it'd make it through unpacking

Sent from my bunker


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh, the humanity.... @Piper , this ones for you!

https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/former/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=404862


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

This one is more David's style

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHARATAN-p...303572?hash=item468ef79f54:g:JA4AAOSwjoFcUvYx


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Fusion said:


> This one is more David's style
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHARATAN-p...303572?hash=item468ef79f54:g:JA4AAOSwjoFcUvYx


1 meeeeeeeeeeeellllllllion dollars!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

ebnash said:


> Oh, the humanity.... @Piper , this ones for you!
> 
> https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/former/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=404862


Seems like David jumped on it... Shows as sold now


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> This one is more David's style
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHARATAN-p...303572?hash=item468ef79f54:g:JA4AAOSwjoFcUvYx


That better come with a high end personally fitted British double gun. 
:vs_laugh:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

zcziggy said:


> Seems like David jumped on it... Shows as sold now


Lol...Formers don't last long when they come up... if we weren't getting ready have a new deck built in the next month, I would have seriously thought about that pipe. I wouldn't typically think twice, but have thing for bulldogs right now and that is a really nice one!


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

I personally like what carvers do with Meerschaum. Not into skulls of anything like that but I think Einstein is pretty cool...


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Gentlemen, you flatter me (I think). Beautiful pipes. But we'd have to make sure the prior owner didn't smoke Lakelands in them.

Here's the Former pipe I'd get if it were an estate:

https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/former/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=353573

And some heavy hitter snapped up these beauties so quickly the price wasn't even posted.

https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/wolfgang-becker/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=350809


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

David, the Former I posted was a New Pipe, as in Fresh from Former. It took some will power not to snap it up. From the time I got the email to the time it sold was about 20 minutes, but I could have had my chance as it was still there when I 1st looked.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

ebnash said:


> David, the Former I posted was a New Pipe, as in Fresh from Former. It took some will power not to snap it up. From the time I got the email to the time it sold was about 20 minutes, but I could have had my chance as it was still there when I 1st looked.


Erik, with rare exceptions, I've been buying only estates lately-mainly from Smoking Pipes and Marty Pulver. Even high end estates are expensive these days, but still cheaper than new ones. Yes, sometimes you gotta be quick.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> Erik, with rare exceptions, I've been buying only estates lately-mainly from Smoking Pipes and Marty Pulver. Even high end estates are expensive these days, but still cheaper than new ones. Yes, sometimes you gotta be quick.


Great, another place I'll be looking at every day for new pipes.

I'm glad that Former sold quickly. I did not need to spend $1700 on a pipe.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

The best pipe set I've seen yet!

Sven Lar 2-Pipe Set with Custom Fit Briar Pipe Rest and Tamper (Handmade by Michael Kabik) (UNSMOKED) - More details at Milan Tobacco about 1/4 the way down.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

​


GunnyJ said:


> The best pipe set I've seen yet!
> 
> Sven Lar 2-Pipe Set with Custom Fit Briar Pipe Rest and Tamper (Handmade by Michael Kabik) (UNSMOKED) - More details at Milan Tobacco about 1/4 the way down.


I read about Michael Tabik in pipedia. Very interesting guy-went from pipe carver to entomologist! Those pipes are stunning!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

GunnyJ said:


> The best pipe set I've seen yet!
> 
> Sven Lar 2-Pipe Set with Custom Fit Briar Pipe Rest and Tamper (Handmade by Michael Kabik) (UNSMOKED) - More details at Milan Tobacco about 1/4 the way down.


Very nice set and I have to say it seems very reasonably priced. Not familiar with the maker, but for that amount of work, and the fact that they are 30-40 years old and unsmoked, it seems like a bargain if those pipes tickle your fancy.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

ebnash said:


> Very nice set and I have to say it seems very reasonably priced.


Given the prices I've seen on some pipes $750 isn't so bad at all...if only I could get a pipe stimulus check...


----------

